

Google Signs Agreement with NYC to Replace Taxis With Driverless Google Cabs - techaddict009
http://inhabitat.com/nyc/google-signs-agreement-with-nyc-mayor-to-replace-nyc-taxis-with-driverless-google-cabs/

======
kandalf
April Fools, 2012.

~~~
Osiris
5,000 driverless cars by 2014? Yeah. That'll happen. Nice pipe dream though.

